# Reading library epub on rooted nook color



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am new at the nook color thing so I'm a little baffled what to do. I'm probably missing something really obvious, but I'm not seeing it right now. I have a nook color that I rooted with an n2a card, but really haven't used it much. I checked out an epub library book because it wasn't available on the kindle. I opened the book in ADE and so far so good. Then when I connected my nook color to my computer it didn't recognize the device and said it did not have a driver. Do I need to find a driver for it, or is there another way to get the epub book onto the nook? Is there an app that would work? Help please!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a nook so don't really know, but my understanding is that the nook doesn't need to be rooted to read library epub files.  Maybe the fact that you have rooted it is what's causing the problems?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't have a nook so don't really know, but my understanding is that the nook doesn't need to be rooted to read library epub files. Maybe the fact that you have rooted it is what's causing the problems?


Yes, I wondered that myself. Nooks do not need to be rooted to read the epubs, but was hoping I could read it on the rooted one anyways. Anyone know of a way??


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Did a quick google search...

Looks like people have been able to read library books on a rooted Nook color using the android version of Overdrive Media Console.  Some report problems downloading books directly (associating the program correctly with the file type) but others have worked around it.  I haven't tried it myself so can't help...but you can find a handful of threads on this using google.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I did see that on my google searches as well, but I figured since people were having issues, that maybe there was an easier way. I know others on here have a rooted nook color so I wondered if they had tried it another way.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

What app are you using to open the ePub? You should be able to authorize Aldiko with ADE and open library books with that. I wouldn't swear to it, since I haven't used my NC much recently, but I'm pretty sure I've done that. Aldiko is my preferred ePub reading app - actually it's my preferred reading app, period.

Make sure you're connecting to the computer in the right order - I honestly can't remember which comes first, I THINK you have to connect the NC to the computer before you open ADE (but it might be the other way around) for ADE to "see" the device. As far as the driver thing goes, I'm not sure, it's been too long since I used a PC.

Here's info from the Aldiko site regarding Overdrive books:
https://aldiko.zendesk.com/entries/372820-read-ebooks-from-public-libraries


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Meemo. I'll keep that info in case it comes up again, but it almost seems like too much trouble.   The kindle is so much easier and if I can't get it for the kindle, I guess I'll just skip it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Kindle is always easier - WAY easier - than going through ADE.  I'd posted elsewhere, I think, that recently we were doing a "Technology Petting Zoo" at our local library, showing people different readers & tech toys and helping with problems.  Two different people were having issues with ePub readers, one a new Sony, one a Nook Touch.  With both I ended up saying "a Kindle is just so much simpler", even though I tried not to.  

But the painful part of ADE is just the set-up - once you've done that, you usually won't have any more issues.  (I never say never, though...)


----------

